# No Dorey Park Trout Stocking !!!



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

Sorry guys...I checked all the stockings this year, and there were no postings for Dorey Park. I'ts all on the VDGFC web site. They ceased the stockings years back due to "Budget Considerations". 

Besides, it's far too cold for an outdoor event now. I may hit one of the streams as soon as it is warm enough to venture outside.

FW


----------



## RogueRon (Nov 4, 2003)

*Dorey trout*

Dorey has been stocked this year at least twice. Lots of catching and limits each time I run there(at least three times a week) Same old bait balls being used as well as small spoons and flyrodders. Previous two years were not stocked. Same old crew is out there every day catching dinner. All 12" to 14". There are numerous places to heaver cast. It's where I practiced. I recommend the soccer fields for this, not the pond area. Too much pedestrain traffic around pond.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Ron:*

That's good news...I wonder why there was nothing in the posted stockings ???

May give it a try.

FW


----------



## bigfred (May 6, 2006)

*What Trout bait at Dorey*

RogueRon ,you mentioned balls as trout bait at Dorey park. What are they and where can I get them? bigfredOUT! (thanks, going Saturday afternoon)


----------



## cgsteiger (Apr 13, 2006)

*trout stocking*

http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/fishing/trout/urbantroutprogram.asp 
This tells which lakes are stocked.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Fred:*

Power bait...they make little marshmellow type baits for trout. You can buy them anywhere. 

I tend to prefer the fly, but those little things do catch stockers. So will most small spinners, and teeny spoons.

FW


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

use some corn or just buy fish pellets they feed em at the hatchery...throw out some corn as "chum" first (this works well at the Northwest river area pond)


----------



## RogueRon (Nov 4, 2003)

bigfred said:


> RogueRon ,you mentioned balls as trout bait at Dorey park. What are they and where can I get them? bigfredOUT! (thanks, going Saturday afternoon)



All different colors . Stuff is like playdoh, and comes in different flourescent colors. pinch a bit and shape into ball about 3/8" diameter on small gold hook, Split shot up about 12-18". Don't forget your trout license if you keep any. Lots of checking going on by the men in green.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Outing...*

If you guys set up an outing for a day when it's above freezing, I'll be glad to give some pointers for anyone interested in fly fishing...

FW


----------



## bigfred (May 6, 2006)

*Sounds Good*

FlyWacko,I plan to be at Dorey Saturday morning about 9 or 10 am.Me and my wife will have on fatigue pants and(recognition code) she is cute and black and I am big ,ugly and black.bigfredOUT!(I use my fly rod like I used to use a bullwhip I had as kid.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Fly, that would be brilliant. Bought the tackle years ago and couldn't get it down. Perhaps we can show you how to put a worm on a hook. Fly fishing, trout catching, and heaver casting. Could be a goody. We might have to wait a while though.Bit chilly. Although I have caught trout at Dorey by breaking the ice and floating corn. We fed a hungry small blue heron? that day with most of our limit. It would come up and take 'em from your hand. Splendid


----------

